# Object in Integer umwandeln



## MQue (27. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Object- Wert in einen Integer- Wert umwandel ohne den zwischenSchritt, dass ich das Obeject in einen String umwandle und dann in einen Integer da im Object z.B.: der Wert 1.324453E4 drinnen stehen kann.

Danke für die Antworten

Michl


----------



## SlaterB (27. Jul 2007)

ein Object mit einem Wert 1.324453E4 gibts in Java nicht,

welcher Klasse gehört das Objekt an, wie ist der Wert dort gespeichert/ zugänglich?
(String, int, double, ..)


----------



## The_S (27. Jul 2007)

Was hast du damit vor? Eine solche Zahl bekommst du so und so nicht in einen int. Nur über einen Umweg


```
Object obj = new String("1.324453E4");
    	System.out.println(obj);
    	System.out.println(obj.toString());
    	System.out.println((int)Double.parseDouble(obj.toString()));
```


----------



## MQue (27. Jul 2007)

Ahh,

super das funktioniert:

Double.parseDouble(obj.toString())

ich brauche eh double- Werte.

ich habe eine HashMap, aus der ich mit die Werte heraushole und die kann ich dann nur in einem Object speichern:


```
HashMap<String, Float> hashtable
Object[] werte = hashtable.values().toArray();
```

Danke für die Hilfe!!

Michl


----------

